# Eleaf Basal Kit - who has stock?



## Hooked (10/12/17)

Looking for the Eleaf Basal:

www.eleafworld.com/basal-kit/


----------



## BumbleBee (10/12/17)

Hooked said:


> Looking for the Eleaf Basal:
> 
> www.eleafworld.com/basal-kit/


They're not out yet, but I'll get as soon as they are

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (10/12/17)

BumbleBee said:


> They're not out yet, but I'll get as soon as they are



Do you know when they'll be out? They look gorgeous!


----------



## Silver (10/12/17)

Quite a nice looking setup @Hooked


----------



## BumbleBee (10/12/17)

Hooked said:


> Do you know when they'll be out? They look gorgeous!


I'm not sure, most likely in January

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (10/12/17)

Silver said:


> Quite a nice looking setup @Hooked
> 
> View attachment 115827



@Silver @BumbleBee Agree, but I didn't realise it would be so long - it's the same length as the iJust S, but it's a box, not a tube which for me is much nicer. I would need to know the size of the drip-tip.


----------

